# What item did you buy ...



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

... That was the biggest waste of money?

I've been thinking about getting a pool or a hot tub. A store
Offered me a deal on a pool table and a hot tub Combo, but I just can't pull the trigger. It's like I see the future - and we're not using the thing. 

Anyway, my biggest waste of money was upgrading my F150 to the limited model. What an idiot move. 

What was the purchase you regret most?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1998 Dodge Neon.

First and last car that I will ever buy new.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well there was a pack of gum one time...

Actually it was probably the used Sunbird I bought years ago--it lasted about 4 months, maybe.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A freaking Ford Pinto AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

A top-of-the-line gas barbecue during a season-ending clearance sale <YAY!> 3 weeks before our landlords told us they were selling the house. <BOO!>

New home doesn't have a gas line or enough room for the "Gas Monster." Bought a smaller propane BBQ from Canadian Tire. Sold the premium gas unit via Craigslist for half what I paid for it. Used it less than 10 times before we moved, and most of those times were for hot dogs. 

Pains me to tell that story.

The CL lowballing was insult to injury. Strangers emailing me, offering me $50 for a $600 range, demanding that I deliver it to their doorstep and then calling me an idiot when I said no. 

I told one guy I'd shove it up my own @$$ before accepting his offer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> A freaking Ford Pinto AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!



Bingo! I had one of those too. The only amazing thing besides how fast they rusted was the top end speed you could get out of the little four banger. Mine would go over 100 mph.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davewrites said:


> A top-of-the-line gas barbecue during a season-ending clearance sale <YAY!> 3 weeks before our landlords told us they were selling the house. <BOO!>
> 
> New home doesn't have a gas line or enough room for the "Gas Monster." Bought a smaller propane BBQ from Canadian Tire. Sold the premium gas unit via Craigslist for half what I paid for it. Used it less than 10 times before we moved, and most of those times were for hot dogs.
> 
> ...


I hope you intend to cool it down before attempting this.:sSig_busted:


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

A decade or so ago I bought one of those home soda pop machines for a ridiculous amount of money. You know, the one where you put a bottle of water into it, it carbonates the water and then you add the flavour syrup of pop that you want it to be. Yes, it worked just as they promised. No it didn't taste like the real thing. No it wasn't much cheaper than buying pop and it was going to take several years to make the machine pay for itself. I sold it at a garage sale 4 years later (after not using it for more than 3 years) for 1/125th of what I paid for it. What a frikking waste of money. 

Hmmm...another bad buying decision? I married this woman once when I was 24 years old. Yeah, that was a bad buying decision. I didn't read the fine print and got burned. I would have happily traded UP to a Ford Pinto. I was much smarter when shopping the second time around and did much better .


Oh yes, and I have this treadmill that is AMAZING for hanging wet clothes on so they will dry. Best clothes dryer I've ever had. Strangely enough, hanging clothes on it hasn't helped me lose weight at all. It must be malfunctioning.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I've been thinking about getting a pool or a hot tub. A store
> Offered me a deal on a pool table and a hot tub Combo, but I just can't pull the trigger. It's like I see the future - and we're not using the thing.


a hot tub will double your power bill - if that's going to be an issue, don't do it. Other than that, if you can use it in a private location it's got many, many benifits.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Lincoln said:


> a hot tub will double your power bill - if that's going to be an issue, don't do it. Other than that, if you can use it in a private location it's got many, many benifits.


We dont' have a hot tub, but we do have an in ground pool in our new home. And while lots of bills increase during the summer months because of it, it makes for great family time with 2 little kids, and even better couple time late at night during those hot summer nights (especially because no homes around us have any sightlines into our pool because of trees and fencing...except for that guy who is always on his roof in the middle of the night, I don't know what to think of him :congratulatory.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

adcandour said:


> ... That was the biggest waste of money?


A master's degree in music theory. It was fun and I don't regret it but financially it was a silly choice.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

The mini dvd camcorder that I bought to replace the vhs camcorder that barely got used has got to be right up there .


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

kat_ said:


> A master's degree in music theory. It was fun and I don't regret it but financially it was a silly choice.


Financially silly choices I have made:

1. University
2. Marriage
3. Children
4. Guitar

Regrets? None.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A wedding ring....cost me a friggin' fortune.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> a hot tub will double your power bill - if that's going to be an issue, don't do it. Other than that, if you can use it in a private location it's got many, many benifits.


Ok, I'll believe you over the salesman. He said $20/month to keep it hot. Boiling a cup of water during the day, mid-week costs about $20 these days. I shoulda called Bullsh!t.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Ok, I'll believe you over the salesman. He said $20/month to keep it hot. Boiling a cup of water during the day, mid-week costs about $20 these days. I shoulda called Bullsh!t.


I'd say $100 a month is more realistic.
it's not just the heater, that pump circulates the water through the filters multiple times a day. It automatically comes on for 20 to 30 minutes at a time. 5hp motor? As well as the pump comes on when ever the heater comes on. We rarely run ours on anything more than low speed, your skin can't take the pounding of those jets on high. It hurts within a minute or two. 

Now, the upside of a hot tub? If you have a location for it where you can't be seen in it......it's well worth the power bill. The wife & I use ours regularly for a lot more than soaking if you catch my drift. Fantastic.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

> The mini dvd camcorder that I bought to replace the vhs camcorder that barely got used has got to be right up there .


oh yeah, I've got one of those around here somewhere.
had about a 2 year window before it became obsolete.


here's a good one: http://www.theprovince.com/news/vancouver/home+floats+North+Vancouver/9073438/story.html
[h=1]'Honey, I bought a house online,' says North Vancouver man with no property to put it on[/h]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Gibson SG. 

I traded a Les Paul for it in a moment of weakness / stupidity.

That piece of crap could have benefitted from a massive dose of viagra (the only thing I can think of that might offset the neck dive).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my first wife


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

1997 Pontiac Grand Am

A nice car when it wanted to be, which unfortunately was barely ever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kat_ said:


> A master's degree in music theory. It was fun and I don't regret it but financially it was a silly choice.


If I ever win a lottery, I'd be back to school for that reason in a heartbeat. Theory nerd.

Biggest waste of money? Diamond ring that the girl never returned as promised. A Boss digital recorder, BR something, with a screen too small to read and more scrolling than the Dead Sea. Suzuki 410 4x4, underpowered, and engine block was busted by a piston rod, fun drive though. Probably other stuff I've suppressed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There aren't many things I've purchased with later regrets, where much more than $25 was spent. However, there was this one early 80's (or maybe late 70's) Pontiac compact station wagon I got in the late 80's, when I was short on cash and needed a vehicle. Damn thing got towed away for scrap about 2 weeks after purchase...and about one week after the vendor had left the province.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Went to DeVry in '79. Basically flushed $10k down the toilet. 
I did learn how to party. lol.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> A Boss digital recorder...


That reminds me - a Tascam Portastudio 4-track cassette recorder. Worked fine, I just never used it. Not on the same scale as my Neon though.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

A pair of cross country racing boots that were a half size too big. I bought them online and i use my old ones if I don't want masive blisters. $250 bucks sitting in the closet.
Also I have a Peavey classic 50 collecting dust that does not seem to be desired on the used market.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought a Ibanez Tonelok LF-7 (Lo-Fi) to use on vocals. Ebay had it for $30, but wouldn't ship to Calgary, so I had it shipped to San Francisco(friend).
He took it to work,it was sent to him by UPS,so he forwarded it to me the same way.
Cost him $30 for postage, & $35 for import duty!
So $95 for a $29 pedal!
Sold it here I think for about $35!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> That reminds me - a Tascam Portastudio 4-track cassette recorder. Worked fine, I just never used it. Not on the same scale as my Neon though.


Oh, I had one of those too. So much wow and flutter that tracks didn't line up closer than 16ths at 120 bpm. Weird effect. Serious crapola.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Went to DeVry in '79. Basically flushed $10k down the toilet.
> I did learn how to party. lol.


Really? I always dreamed of going there as a kid simply based on how cool the commercials were.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This one slipped my mind:

Ever since my honeymoon, I told my wife that we'd go away every year to some warm place during winter. It was a first for both of us, and we loved it. 

Anyhow, a few years later we had our son. Just because I needed a taste of the Caribbean sun to get me through another Canadian Winter, I booked back-to-back trips to the Bahamas. They were 2 weeks apart. Just enough to feel the cold and then leave again. What could be better?

Well, no one told us it would be hard as hell travelling with an 8-month old baby who has eating issues. It was so tough that we simply didn't have it in us to go back. We were drained. 

We couldn't return, sell, or even give away our tickets (yeah, f'n bu!!shit). We had to just let them go...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

adcandour said:


> laristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Went to DeVry in '79. Basically flushed $10k down the toilet.
> ...


It was a quality education. I just didn't pay attention after awhile.
Straight from high school. Best friend talked me into joining him there.
This was early in the computer languages. I learned to program with
computer cards (yes .. cocaine coloured).


----------



## auger-1 (Aug 12, 2010)

coding cosmic zipper skies.....lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

vitamin clouds beyond the moon,


----------

